# Two accounts :(



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

Hiya,

Bit of a silly one. I've managed to create two accounts by accident, and I'd like to delete the other one so I don't accidentally use it! Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

What was the account name and we'll do it


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

Ah, thanks very much! the account name is Inutopia. Same as this one but without the N at the end.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

done


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> done


Thanks mate


----------

